

Samsung CEO says all its products will be connected by 2020 - SharpSightLabs
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/533941/ces-2015-the-internet-of-just-about-everything/

======
johndubya1
Isn't this just hype? I still don't understand why it's going to be helpful to
have something like my refrigerator connected. I've heard rumors of having the
refrigerator tell you when you're out of certain products, but this is useless
for people like me who rarely buy the exact same products! The internet of
things is a cool idea for some products, but kind of gives me the feeling of
being a gimmick overall.

------
aerialcombat
I would've been impressed if he said 2016.

